# There are angels out there (senior golden)



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Long story..... sorry.....
a local spca had a golden named sandy (by spca) that was found wandering. she is guestimated to be 14 years old and no one claimed her. the spca called a local (very large and well known) rescue and a few other rescues and all the rescues refused sandy because "she was too old and not adoptable". they called graperescue and we (who take golden mixes and other dogs) took her. we posted that there would be no fee if someone was interested in giving her a forever home. thinking that her foster would have her for the rest of her life. a woman in her 50's who had gone through a lot of medical issues expressed interest in sandy because she believed that a senior golden (like a senior citizen) had the right to a good rest of her life. this woman has a 19 year old mix and took sandy immediately. within the week we received this email: 
"THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR GIVING ME AND MY UNCLE SUCH
> WONDERFUL JOY! SANDY IS A FABULOUS DOG! 
> SHE IS A PERFECT ANGEL! YOU HARDLY KNOW SHE IS
> HERE. SHE LOOKS AT THE 2 CATS AND WALKS THE OTHER WAY
> OR RIGHT BY THEM. SHE WAGS HER TAIL AND THE OTHER DOGS
> AND THEN SHE IS ON HER WAY! SHE IS FREE TO SLEEP WHEREVER
> SHE WISHES! WE ARE BLESSED TO HAVE HER!
> 
> I WILL TAKE HER TO THE VET FOR A CHECK-UP ON MONDAY. 
> SHE IS HAVING A LOT OF TROUBLE WITH THE TWO STEPS OUTSIDE
> THE FRONT DOOR THAT GO FROM THE PORCH TO THE YARD. SHE
> LOVES TO LET HERSELF OUTSIDE AND THEN INSIDE AGAIN. 
> THIS MORNING SHE LET HERSELF OUT ONTO THE FRONT PORCH AND
> THEN TURNED AROUND AND CAME RIGHT BACK IN AGAIN. DON'T
> WORRY, I WAS RIGHT THERE WATCHING HER. THE FRONT YEARD
> IS FENCED AND THE REAR YARD IS FENCED. I HAVE A RAMP
> FOR HER IN THE BACK YARD BUT I WILL DEFINITELY GET ONE ASAP
> FOR THE FRONT YARD!
> 
> I AM GOING TO MAKE A TRIP TODAY TO PETSMART TO BUY
> HER A BED, RAISED DISHES, TOYS, AN ID TAG AND SOFT TREATS!
> I WILL ASK SANDY WHAT ELSE SHE WOULD LIKE ME TO GET HER AT
> THE STORE."

See, there are angels out there for any dog... and this is one of the main reasons i do rescues, people continue to amaze me (i concentrate on being amazed for the good instead of the bad).

thought this might warm some hearts.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too Beth was surprised how fast someone came forward to adopt her...

Here is Sandy...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a wonderful story. Sounds like a match made in heaven. Bless that woman for opening her home and her heart to Sandy, and to your rescue for bringing them together.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Sandy looks like a love bug. Bless the seniors, they get me every time.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

mainegirl said:


> "THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR GIVING ME AND MY UNCLE SUCH
> > WONDERFUL JOY! SANDY IS A FABULOUS DOG!
> > SHE IS A PERFECT ANGEL! YOU HARDLY KNOW SHE IS
> > HERE. SHE LOOKS AT THE 2 CATS AND WALKS THE OTHER WAY
> ...


Wow, what an awesomely, feel-good story! It's stories like these that renews my faith in humanity. Thx for sharing!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and I can see why they fell in love with her. Thank goodness GRAPE stepped up and took her. Bless everyone involved in the rescue of her.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Awww....that warms my heart!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That absolutely made my day. Thank you.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what an incredible, heart warming story. Makes me all misty eyed.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

What a pretty girls she is. I'm so glad that she found her forever home. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

She is absolutely beautiful. I have no doubt that there are angels among us...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sandy is such a beautiful old girl.... I'm so happy she's found such an awesome human to take such good care of her for the rest of her days


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so touched by this heartwarming story. Sandy is a beautiful, stately looking senior girl. Wow, 14 yrs. old! She certainly has aged gracefully. I wish Sandy and her new Mommy many, many happy and quality days together.

~Jackie


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful senior Sandy is and what an true Angel her new owner is..brought tears to my eyes....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a great match Sandy and her new mom are for each other. Thanks for sharing the great news about this old girl!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a face that old girl has. And how great it is to find a home and so much love in her late winter years. I wish this was true of every senior that is in recues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy;

Who could resist that face-you are beautiful!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awww bless them both they are made for each other 
lets hope they have a great future together


----------

